# *PING* litlblusrn4bigred



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, Mr. Brave the cold...How'd it go ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL. It went okay. I didnt catch anything but, did see alot of fish. Not as many as the last time. They seemed scattered and in smaller schools this time. I poled myself for 6 hours straight. By the time I would see any fish I was right on top of them. But, when I see fish I usually anchor, which I forgot, so, I would take my 18' pole and shove into the sand and tie my rope off and fish for an hour. lthough I didnt catch any fish I had a good time. It was 39 degrees when I launched. I dont mind the cold, I am originally from upstate New York although I have been here 14 years now and the cold does get to me. I dressed warm with gloves and the like, I was a little frustrated, I wasnt catching fish and I dropped my boca reel and rod in the water not once but twice. The first time I was trying to put a different color exude on and it slipped over the side of the boat, the second time I was on the front of the boat poing and I bumped my pole right out of the rod holder and in it went again. I was so po'ed!! But, I brought it home washed it good with some soap and water and oiled it with reel magic and it seems to be okay for now. I hope it doesnt freeze up on me then I ll have to send it in and et it fixed or replace it. I want to upgrade to a stella. They are so expensive but I heard they are the shike! Yes, shike. 

So, tojo, what did you do all day? The way I look at it is if you claim to be a hunter of fish or a dedicated angler, it doesnt matter what the weather is to a point, 30 mph winds is not exactly fun. I was out in 15-20 knot of wind trying to cross the goon a few weeks ago and thought I went swimming instead of fishing, although I caught 4 reds that day, one for dinner. All n all I love fishing, it is my something for me that releaves stress and the work week and I can forget about everyday BS for a while and enjoy myself weather its freezing or not. It turned out to be a beautiful day and I am very happy with my results even though i didnt catch anything I still had a blast. I need to make bigger runs now that I am getting mor familiar with my surroundings. I want in the north end but will only goto the out skirts at first until I find my way around which will take a while. Thanks for asking Tojo. Want to hook and go fishing sometime? Let me know, weekends are always good for me. Just let me know a few days ahead of time. I can usually do a week day if I have 3-4 days notice. Thanks!! 


FISH ON!!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

he was taste testing donuts ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> he was taste testing donuts   ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


I get the cake ones, so from a distnce they look like bagels :

lbrn4br,

I wasn't bustin your chops (that much) just living through you vicariously. I damn near sunk my boat and broke my push pole holder last week cause I had to get out even though the winds were howling (Beavis pulled me to the darkside of the goon)

Im workin 12p-8p this week, so I may try to get out early one morning. Friday is looking like the best day for me right now. I finally oredered my tiny tach and ordered my new prop so I wanna get some running done. 

Tony


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

new prop huh?

the oysters better watch out ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

lmao off at all posts!! 

;D ;D ;D

i did stop at the store for a coffee and ended up getting a double chocolate. man, was it good. mmmmmm yum yum.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

forgot. i saw someone carrying a canoe on their boat. If i could find my damn camera i would have taken a picture. 

Dark Side of the Goon.....I have that album..lmao!!


I met this guy a few months ago and just found out he has a mako that they dont make anymore and does alot of fishin all over the east and west coast. he like port charlotte the best. I might be going fishing with him on wed. Next Saturday I will be in Boca Grande, does anyone know any good places down there to launch from with my custom gheenoe? Wouldnt mind finding some baby tarpon.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> new prop huh?
> 
> the oysters better watch out ;D ;D


I still need some help with the electric start though :


----------

